# Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings



## Munchie

Like a few on here I have coveted Citizens "Ray Mears" watch for some time.

I could not find the original discontinued model AP0600-52E and the alternatives were the Royal Marines version BN0110-06E or BN110-57E or later the Mont Bell version BN121- 51L or there was the BM6400-00e.

I had always said to myself that if Citizen brought out a version of the Royal Marines / Mont Bell without the respective affiliations/marketing logos *and* the second hand hit the markers - then Id buy it, whether I needed it or not !

So once I knew that this had been released I was on the look out. The second example I saw in a shop I bought and so here it is.

I paid £369 which is absolutely full retail. I tried to get some discount but they would not budge as its such a new line - I did manage to get a free polishing cloth worth £2.95 so Ive still got it when it comes to bargaining 









Titanium case and bracelet.

Case is 40mm x 12mm

Sapphire crystal

Bracelet has solid end links

The clasp has a divers extension









The hands and numerals have blue lume which I would describe as adequate. Its not as bright as my Excalibur was or indeed the BM6400-00e which I put down to both of those watches having applied indices / numerals where a thicker layer of lume was used.









Screw in crown which is signed with the Promaster logo









300m water resistance

Quartz engine which is solar powered (eco drive)

The bracelet clasp is large for the size of the watch to accommodate the divers extension. This means that its not ideal to wear with shirt cuffs.









However the divers extension has been a godsend during this recent heatwave enabling me to loosen it instantly when its getting just too hot and sticky.

The watch and bracelet are nicely finished with the Titanium uniformly brushed with a polished ring that circles the case.

















The case back is laser etched rather than stamped which is a little disappointing as I have seen some nicely stamped Citizens on these forums









Fit is just ok - the crown is not centred between the crown guards.









When taking these pictures I have also noticed the crown guards are slightly different shapes. This is not noticeable to the (my) naked eye.









The date window, like nearly all eco drives is too small and deep. My positive spin on this is that it's a "stealth date" - there when you need it but not something you notice glancing at the time.









The dial is legible and the large clear chapter ring helps to give a precise reading at a glance.

Compared to the BM6400-00e which was similar in styling it feels like the real deal. Ie a tough watch which will be able to take punishment of outdoors adventures - but of course time will tell on that one.


----------



## Man of Kent

If you paid full rrp, and have the receipt, personally I'd take it back and show the shop staff. Then I'd swap it for a perfect one. I reckon it's a rogue because Citizen are normally better than that.


----------



## smilton

I tried to buy from U.K. online seller last night but was stopped at checkout as they will not ship this model to the US. Calling them today to clarify why.


----------



## smilton

smilton said:


> I tried to buy from U.K. online seller last night but was stopped at checkout as they will not ship this model to the US. Calling them today to clarify why.


Was able to source the strap version for $393.00 shipped. Had this in the RM version and it is a tank. So glad they decided to come out with no affiliation or branding.


----------



## Adman

Where did you manage to get it? Can you let me know as I want to get one too.

Thanks.


----------



## smilton

Adman said:


> Where did you manage to get it? Can you let me know as I want to get one too.
> 
> Thanks.


John Lewis will export. You need to go to delivery options on their site and contact their Oxford Street location via email and they will ship. I dealt with Ebele there. Very nice to deal with.


----------



## Ziptie

For just a little more, around $450 on a good day, you can get a similar PMD56-2951/-2952 on ebay, shipped from Japan. I find the typography aesthetic a bit more balanced, and love it so much I bought both colors (one new, one used).


----------



## globetrotta

smilton said:


> I tried to buy from U.K. online seller last night but was stopped at checkout as they will not ship this model to the US. Calling them today to clarify why.


Just get a drop ship Forward2me are great. Although some reviews say otherwise but I have used them for years been fine. I wll be doing that.


----------



## globetrotta

Base Titanium versus Super/Duratect have to wonder how much polishing one would be doing. Given a standard Titanium watch is T2 and without Duratect or SuperT as it is now called Base must mean no treatment so ergo start polishing. Weird they would do that when the PMD is Duratect and Mont Bell is SuperT so they scam us all with a Base T. Just reissue the original charge 300GBP $400US or $500 AUD and we'd all be happyt and they would sell a million without blinking.


----------



## safetypro79

I did email them, I had an original Ray Mears back in 2002 they seemed a bit small this newest model I believe is a bit larger case. 

Awaiting a reply from them on pricing and shipping most likely Monday 

John


----------



## johnnmiller1

Interesting. Just got back from Japan and picked up one of the LE Mont Bell ones, mostly based on the great blue dial. It only has even numbers printed on it but the lume is stellar and the crown guard is even. It is a little smaller though, only 38.5 by my ruler. 

I haven't been super happy with the bracelet, I find the ratchet pretty tight. Just put it on a Haverston NATO and it wears 10x better I think. 

Hope you are liking yours. One thing that I'm really pleased with is that when you take the bracelet off of mine, it is nicely polished between the lugs rather than left rough. Nice touch.


----------



## mi6_

Anyone know of an AD or reputable watch shop that has the bracelet version in-stock that would ship to Canada? I can find a few UK dealers with it in stock but they don’t ship to North America.


----------



## Ziptie

globetrotta said:


> Base Titanium versus Super/Duratect have to wonder how much polishing one would be doing. Given a standard Titanium watch is T2 and without Duratect or SuperT as it is now called Base must mean no treatment so ergo start polishing. Weird they would do that when the PMD is Duratect and Mont Bell is SuperT so they scam us all with a Base T. Just reissue the original charge 300GBP $400US or $500 AUD and we'd all be happyt and they would sell a million without blinking.


Citizen has many ti variants:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/def...-titanium-ti-ip-duratect-mrk-dlc-3494498.html


----------



## whywhysee

mi6_ said:


> Anyone know of an AD or reputable watch shop that has the bracelet version in-stock that would ship to Canada? I can find a few UK dealers with it in stock but they don't ship to North America.


John Lewis ships to Canada. No bracelet version in stock unfortunately.

PM me if you want screenshots of the email they sent with the cost breakdown and shipping info for the strap version.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

whywhysee said:


> John Lewis ships to Canada. No bracelet version in stock unfortunately.
> 
> PM me if you want screenshots of the email they sent with the cost breakdown and shipping info for the strap version.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


I saw the post earlier about them but couldn't find the bracelet model in stock. I'll keep watching in case they get the bracelet version in-stock again (unlikely). I'm not into the strap version. Thanks though.

As an aside it seems silly that most dealers won't ship a watch internationally that isn't available outside the UK. I get regional sales restrictions if the same model is available in other territories but that's not the case with this one. Our Promaster Tough is a whopping 42mm and 51mm lug to lug, so a much bigger watch. Oh well....


----------



## KeepsChanging

To those who have this watch: how is it panning out? Would be great to see some close ups of the case and bracelet to see how it has survived so far, scratches etc.

Cheers


----------



## KeepsChanging

To those who have this watch: how is it panning out? Would be great to see some close ups of the case and bracelet to see how it has survived so far, scratches etc.

Cheers


----------



## Maddog1970

My DLC RMC just landed, love it....also have a full TI version in bound....love these


----------



## sprint

Maddog1970 said:


> My DLC RMC just landed, love it....also have a full TI version in bound....love these
> 
> View attachment 14144783


Congratulations! Gotta love the 300m and sapphire attributes on that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold

That is a lovely watch. I also agree that Promasters are not the best finished pieces, even at their price point. Somehow though it adds to the general rugged feel of the range. I have 4 of the NY series and they do feel bombproof compared to Seiko SKX. Seeing a Pro always makes me smile.


----------



## mi6_

Does anyone know if the bracelet from the BN0118-55E model will fit on the blue dial version on a strap BN0118-12L? I would assume they would so long as the spring bar holes are drilled in the same position on the lugs.


----------



## mi6_

Well after several days of trying to find UK dealers who would ship to me in Canada I finally tracked down a dealer that would ship me a Citizen BN0118-55E. I tried contacting a John Lewis, but was told they have no international shipping options and would not ship the watch to me. I couldn't find an e-mail address to directly contact the Oxford location though. The only other retailer that would ship was WatchO. They didn't have the model in-stock but were very helpful responding to e-mails seeing if they could get one for me.

I stumbled across J Herbert Jewellers in Nottingham. They had a lone BN0118-55E left in stock and it was on sale for £335 (from MSRP £369). Shipping to Canada was a further £10. So I think I did OK considering others payed full retail. J Herbert Jewellers even emailed me a photo of the watch at my request prior to shipping so I could make sure there was no alignment issues with the dial, chapter ring and second hand. Their customer service was excellent with a decent price to boot. I've put a link below to the watch on their website (out of stock at the time of the posting) in case some one else from USA or Canada wants one and they get a re-stock.

I have to say I really like the blue dial variant. Wish it came on a bracelet too.

Black dial on bracelet: BN0118-55E

Here's my watch:


----------



## mi6_

Received my Citizen Promaster Tough BN0118-55E last week. What a well designed and put together watch. It's a shame Citizen doesn't offer this watch in more markets other than the UK. All in I paid £315 (around $560 CAD) including shipping to Canada from the UK dealer. Fresh off the manufacturing line as well with an April 2019 serial number.

Love the size on my 6.5" wrist. The 40mm will be a sweet spot for many wrists. Lume is also thick, even and both bright and long lasting. The second hand precisely hits all of the chapter ring markers. I had the Citizen Promaster Tough BN0211-50E but it's quite a bit larger (and heavier being stainless steel) being 42mm and about 51mm lug to lug length. It also does not have the ratcheting clasp and the lume was no where near as good. The BN0118-55E is a much better fit for my small wrist, though I do prefer the dial of the BN0211-50E better (stick markers versus Arabic numbers).


----------



## Snaggletooth

£295 plus 5% Black Friday discount = £280.25.









https://www.dcleake.com/Watches/Cit...-Dial-Titanium-Bracelet-Watch-BN0118-55E.html


----------



## mi6_

Snaggletooth said:


> £295 plus 5% Black Friday discount = £280.25.
> 
> View attachment 14660687
> 
> 
> https://www.dcleake.com/Watches/Cit...-Dial-Titanium-Bracelet-Watch-BN0118-55E.html


Good deal but looks like they wont ship it outside of the UK (or maybe EU)? Won't let me order it and have it shipped to Canada at least.


----------



## aneflan

Watchshop price matched that dcleake and they have one day free dhl express shipping to european destinations at least


----------



## aneflan

Yeah. And i checked that they also send outside eu. I ordered one yesterday 280£ with free one day shipping to Finland


----------



## aneflan

Now they have put this model on official sale also. watchshop.com has this 276pounds with free shipping. Quite nice deal. This model is not that often discounted with that high percentage


----------



## longstride

the prices are back to 'usual'......I do like this watch.


----------



## Kronoss

Ordered one yesterday from an eBay seller. Should arrived for the 23. Can’t wait.


----------



## Kronoss

Munchie said:


> Like a few on here I have coveted Citizens "Ray Mears" watch for some time.
> 
> I could not find the original discontinued model AP0600-52E and the alternatives were the Royal Marines version BN0110-06E or BN110-57E or later the Mont Bell version BN121- 51L or there was the BM6400-00e.
> 
> I had always said to myself that if Citizen brought out a version of the Royal Marines / Mont Bell without the respective affiliations/marketing logos *and* the second hand hit the markers - then Id buy it, whether I needed it or not !
> 
> So once I knew that this had been released I was on the look out. The second example I saw in a shop I bought and so here it is.
> 
> I paid £369 which is absolutely full retail. I tried to get some discount but they would not budge as its such a new line - I did manage to get a free polishing cloth worth £2.95 so Ive still got it when it comes to bargaining
> 
> View attachment 13343133
> 
> 
> Titanium case and bracelet.
> 
> Case is 40mm x 12mm
> 
> Sapphire crystal
> 
> Bracelet has solid end links
> 
> The clasp has a divers extension
> 
> View attachment 13343145
> 
> 
> The hands and numerals have blue lume which I would describe as adequate. Its not as bright as my Excalibur was or indeed the BM6400-00e which I put down to both of those watches having applied indices / numerals where a thicker layer of lume was used.
> 
> View attachment 13343149
> 
> 
> Screw in crown which is signed with the Promaster logo
> 
> View attachment 13343155
> 
> 
> 300m water resistance
> 
> Quartz engine which is solar powered (eco drive)
> 
> The bracelet clasp is large for the size of the watch to accommodate the divers extension. This means that its not ideal to wear with shirt cuffs.
> 
> View attachment 13343163
> 
> 
> However the divers extension has been a godsend during this recent heatwave enabling me to loosen it instantly when its getting just too hot and sticky.
> 
> The watch and bracelet are nicely finished with the Titanium uniformly brushed with a polished ring that circles the case.
> 
> View attachment 13343167
> 
> 
> View attachment 13343169
> 
> 
> The case back is laser etched rather than stamped which is a little disappointing as I have seen some nicely stamped Citizens on these forums
> 
> View attachment 13343173
> 
> 
> Fit is just ok - the crown is not centred between the crown guards.
> 
> View attachment 13343191
> 
> 
> When taking these pictures I have also noticed the crown guards are slightly different shapes. This is not noticeable to the (my) naked eye.
> 
> View attachment 13343183
> 
> 
> The date window, like nearly all eco drives is too small and deep. My positive spin on this is that it's a "stealth date" - there when you need it but not something you notice glancing at the time.
> 
> View attachment 13343185
> 
> 
> The dial is legible and the large clear chapter ring helps to give a precise reading at a glance.
> 
> Compared to the BM6400-00e which was similar in styling it feels like the real deal. Ie a tough watch which will be able to take punishment of outdoors adventures - but of course time will tell on that one.
> 
> View attachment 13343207
> 
> 
> View attachment 13343209


Just received mine on Saturday. And there's something special about it: the second hand reach the index on the under half of the dial but not on the upper half. Even if the watch is lying flat. How is that possible? Any idea?


----------



## Ziptie

Kronoss said:


> Just received mine on Saturday. And there's something special about it: the second hand reach the index on the under half of the dial but not on the upper half. Even if the watch is lying flat. How is that possible? Any idea?


Sounds like something is off-center.


----------



## sticky

I fancy the heck out of this watch but I’ve read mixed reviews on it. Any feedback from owners would be most welcome.


----------



## Snaggletooth

sticky said:


> I fancy the heck out of this watch but I've read mixed reviews on it. Any feedback from owners would be most welcome.











Great watch; bombproof specs, monocoque case, sapphire, Ti, small, light, grab'n'go convenience, all good.

Bracelet not so much; I couldn't get it to fit me no matter what I tried so that's headed for the Bay. Strange as the SS bracelet of V. similar design on my Citizen diver fits me extremely comfortably. YMMV of course.


----------



## mi6_

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14823195
> 
> 
> Great watch; bombproof specs, monocoque case, sapphire, Ti, small, light, grab'n'go convenience, all good.
> 
> Bracelet not so much; I couldn't get it to fit me no matter what I tried so that's headed for the Bay. Strange as the SS bracelet of V. similar design on my Citizen diver fits me extremely comfortably. YMMV of course.


Lol.... I'm the opposite. The bracelet on the BN0118-55E fit me perfect. The same stainless steel bracelet on the BN0150 and BN0100 doesn't fit well. It all comes down to no micro adjustments or half links. Too bad they didn't add a half link to each side of the bracelet as this old have really helped out with sizing it. Unless your wrist happens to be just the right size, you're forced to use the ratcheting extension as a micro adjustment. So on the stainless steel versions I sized them tight and open the ratchet a little. I've tried them by adding a link and keeping the ratcheting extension closed, but then they're too loose and wobbly on the wrist. The BN0118-55E just happened to fit perfect with a few links taken out. These bracelets still rock for how little you pay for these watches, do while not perfect, they're way better than the typical Seiko bracelets you get.


----------



## mi6_

sticky said:


> I fancy the heck out of this watch but I've read mixed reviews on it. Any feedback from owners would be most welcome.


Mixed reviews? Only have read great reviews of it.

Great Goldilocks size at 40mm that will fit ANY wrist. Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating. Super Titanium monocoque case with a screw down crown and 300M water resistance. Bulletproof Citizen Eco-Drive E168 movement with a 6 month power reserve and quartz accuracy. Amazingly strong and even lume application. Super Titanium bracelet with a milled clasp and trick ratcheting diver's extension. Super Titanium is lightweight, hypoallergenic and fairly durable/corrosion resistant compared to stainless steel. This variant also looses the Royal Marines branding which is a good thing in my opinion (no offence to the Marines but don't want the logo unless I'm a Royal Marine).

I'm missing the negatives? It is admittedly a bit pricey compared to other Eco-Drives but well worth it in my opinion. Probably the best watch value in Citizens current catalogue except maybe the BN0150 dive watch series. If you're not into bracelets there is the both a blue dial and black dial version on a strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth

mi6_ said:


> Lol.... I'm the opposite. The bracelet on the BN0118-55E fit me perfect. The same stainless steel bracelet on the BN0150 and BN0100 doesn't fit well. It all comes down to no micro adjustments or half links. Too bad they didn't add a half link to each side of the bracelet as this old have really helped out with sizing it. Unless your wrist happens to be just the right size, you're forced to use the ratcheting extension as a micro adjustment. So on the stainless steel versions I sized them tight and open the ratchet a little. I've tried them by adding a link and keeping the ratcheting extension closed, but then they're too loose and wobbly on the wrist. The BN0118-55E just happened to fit perfect with a few links taken out. These bracelets still rock for how little you pay for these watches, do while not perfect, they're way better than the typical Seiko bracelets you get.


It isn't the sizing, it's the angle the clasp sits at relative to my wrist on the Ti bracelet. I guess some bracelets just fit some folks better than others; you pays your money you takes your choice 

More info here; 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/bra...n-promaster-ray-mears-bn0118-55e-4959817.html


----------



## mi6_

Snaggletooth said:


> It isn't the sizing, it's the angle the clasp sits at relative to my wrist on the Ti bracelet. I guess some bracelets just fit some folks better than others; you pays your money you takes your choice
> 
> More info here;
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/bra...n-promaster-ray-mears-bn0118-55e-4959817.html


Ok. I think I reviewed that thread. Have you tried shifting links to the other side of the bracelet? That really sucks you can't get a good fit. I wanted the blue model to be honest but wanted the bracelet, so settled on the black model on bracelet.


----------



## Snaggletooth

mi6_ said:


> Mixed reviews? Only have read great reviews of it.
> 
> Great Goldilocks size at 40mm that will fit ANY wrist. Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating. Super Titanium monocoque case with a screw down crown and 300M water resistance. Bulletproof Citizen Eco-Drive E168 movement with a 6 month power reserve and quartz accuracy. Amazingly strong and even lume application. Super Titanium bracelet with a milled clasp and trick ratcheting diver's extension. Super Titanium is lightweight, hypoallergenic and fairly durable/corrosion resistant compared to stainless steel. This variant also looses the Royal Marines branding which is a good thing in my opinion (no offence to the Marines but don't want the logo unless I'm a Royal Marine).
> 
> I'm missing the negatives? It is admittedly a bit pricey compared to other Eco-Drives but well worth it in my opinion. Probably the best watch value in Citizens current catalogue except maybe the BN0150 dive watch series. If you're not into bracelets there is the both a blue dial and black dial version on a strap.


I agree with all you've said here - you put it so much better than I did!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Snaggletooth said:


> It isn't the sizing, it's the angle the clasp sits at relative to my wrist on the Ti bracelet. I guess some bracelets just fit some folks better than others; you pays your money you takes your choice
> 
> More info here;
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/bra...n-promaster-ray-mears-bn0118-55e-4959817.html


While my bracelet fits me just fine, like mi6_, I think it's not just the angle of the clasp that affects fit, it's that plus the fact that the clasp is relatively big to include the ratcheting expansion feature (this is illustrated in KeepsChanging's complaint post/rant). This is 1 of the drawbacks to any clasp that expands, including Rolex's fancy Glidelock (& copies): the more it can expand, the bigger the clasp has to be.


----------



## Snaggletooth

stolen-gmt-master said:


> While my bracelet fits me just fine, like mi6_, I think it's not just the angle of the clasp that affects fit, it's that plus the fact that the clasp is relatively big to include the ratcheting expansion feature. This is 1 of the drawbacks to any clasp that expands, including Rolex's fancy Glidelock (& copies): the more it can expand, the bigger the clasp has to be.


And yet the clasp on my BN0150 is the same size but it fits me fine.


----------



## Snaggletooth

mi6_ said:


> Ok. I think I reviewed that thread. Have you tried shifting links to the other side of the bracelet? That really sucks you can't get a good fit. I wanted the blue model to be honest but wanted the bracelet, so settled on the black model on bracelet.


Yup, tried that and everything else I could think of. I really wanted & expected to love the bracelet as much as that on the BN0150, and was really surprised the fit was so different. Gutted I couldn't make it comfortable. Happily I had an Erika's Original that wasn't being used on anything else and that looks good & is supremely comfortable.








I love the dial on this watch - so full of character.


----------



## Kronoss

Happy with mine. She can do all what I do. Love the Kevlar strap except for the «.metal around the holes.» (don’t know the word).


----------



## Snaggletooth

Kronoss said:


> Happy with mine. She can do all what I do. Love the Kevlar strap except for the «.metal around the holes.» (don't know the word).


From Chambers;

*eyelet* /īˈlit/
noun
A small eye or hole to receive a lace or cord, as in garments, sails, etc
The metal, etc ring reinforcing such a hole
A small hole bound with stitching, used as a form of decoration in embroidery
A small hole for seeing through (also eyeˈlet-hole)
A little eye


----------



## Munchie

Kronoss said:


> Just received mine on Saturday. And there's something special about it: the second hand reach the index on the under half of the dial but not on the upper half. Even if the watch is lying flat. How is that possible? Any idea?


Do you mean that the second hand is not hitting the minute markers ? thats a bummer

Mine hits them all the way around

























although that may change as the years go on.

If you are saying that the second hand doesn't actually reach the chapter ring then that *is* special - have you got any pics ?


----------



## Kronoss

Snaggletooth said:


> From Chambers;
> 
> *eyelet* /īˈlit/
> noun
> A small eye or hole to receive a lace or cord, as in garments, sails, etc
> The metal, etc ring reinforcing such a hole
> A small hole bound with stitching, used as a form of decoration in embroidery
> A small hole for seeing through (also eyeˈlet-hole)
> A little eye


Thanks.
English is not my mother langage.


----------



## Kronoss

Munchie said:


> Do you mean that the second hand is not hitting the minute markers ? thats a bummer
> 
> Mine hits them all the way around
> 
> View attachment 14823727
> 
> 
> View attachment 14823729
> 
> 
> View attachment 14823731
> 
> 
> although that may change as the years go on.
> 
> If you are saying that the second hand doesn't actually reach the chapter ring then that *is* special - have you got any pics ?


Yes the second hand doesn't hit the minute marker on the upper half of the dial.
I will make a few pics.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Snaggletooth said:


> And yet the clasp on my BN0150 is the same size but it fits me fine.


I did write that it's the combination of the angle & size. Is the BIN0150 clasp shaped the same, too? Judging by KeepsChanging's photos in his post, maybe the BN0118's clasp is flatter than other Citizen clasps (don't have a Citizen w/a similar clasp to compare).


----------



## Munchie

Kronoss said:


> Yes the second hand doesn't hit the minute marker on the upper half of the dial.
> I will make a few pics.


If it is just that the second hand doesn't hit the minute markers in the upper half of the dial then don't worry about the pics - You are just unlucky or I was lucky that I got one that did hit the markers.

I was just suggesting that if the second hand did not actually *reach *the chapter ring in one half of the dial then that is unusual.


----------



## Snaggletooth

stolen-gmt-master said:


> I did write that it's the combination of the angle & size. Is the BIN0150 clasp shaped the same, too? Judging by KeepsChanging's photos in his post, maybe the BN0118's clasp is flatter than other Citizen clasps (don't have a Citizen w/a similar clasp to compare).


The BN0118 clasp protrudes further on the inside than my BN0150 diver, so the end of the clamp digs into my wrist.


----------



## Munchie

Snaggletooth said:


> The BN0118 clasp protrudes further on the inside than my BN0150 diver, so the end of the clamp digs into my wrist.


Despite my posts to the contrary earlier in this thread, I have noticed a little dig from the same place on the clasp that you have identified.

Its still not bad enough for me to abandon the bracelet entirely - I think because I wear mine quite loose and we are all a built a bit differently.

Its still my go to option when the weather is hot.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Munchie said:


> Despite my posts to the contrary earlier in this thread, I have noticed a little dig from the same place on the clasp that you have identified.
> 
> Its still not bad enough for me to abandon the bracelet entirely - I think because I wear mine quite loose and we are all a built a bit differently.
> 
> Its still my go to option when the weather is hot.


Same here. Took a quick look at mine, put it on & can see that the innermost folding "blade" (unsure of correct watch nerd terminology for bracelet clasp parts), which are already larger than average due to the size of the clasp, could easily be a point of discomfort (fortunately not for me because the palm side of my wrist is flat).


----------



## sticky

O.K. Guys, you’ve convinced me that I perhaps judged the watch as a whole a bit harshly.


----------



## adg31

*Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*

I sold an original Ray Mears years ago so was really pleased when this version came out. Unfortunately I couldn't decide which model I liked best so...








All keeping time to around 4-seconds per month - the blue dialled version is slightly out as it only arrived last week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

*Re: Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*



adg31 said:


> I sold an original Ray Mears years ago so was really pleased when this version came out. Unfortunately I couldn't decide which model I liked best so... . . .
> All keeping time to around 4-seconds per month - the blue dialled version is slightly out as it only arrived last week!


Nice. I shall soon be in a similar predicament as I recently found an original 7828 Mears.


----------



## adg31

*Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*

If anybody is interested in £100 off: https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/watche...mNoJc1oEcgDOIE4n8pJ-opgeL2YAjqa4aAkfrEALw_wcB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

*Re: Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*



adg31 said:


> If anybody is interested in £100 off: https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/watche...mNoJc1oEcgDOIE4n8pJ-opgeL2YAjqa4aAkfrEALw_wcB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was and one is in the post to me. The 27% off was just what I needed to encourage me to pull the trigger. Had to scrape the bottom of the watch fund barrel and rob the emergency fund as well but I managed it - just.


----------



## LioMon

*Re: Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*



sticky said:


> I was and one is in the post to me. The 27% off was just what I needed to encourage me to pull the trigger. Had to scrape the bottom of the watch fund barrel and rob the emergency fund as well but I managed it - just.


Lucky you, I would like the blue one and missed a pretty big sale (£116/$153, roughly 39% off) earlier this month...


----------



## Kronoss

Munchie said:


> If it is just that the second hand doesn't hit the minute markers in the upper half of the dial then don't worry about the pics - You are just unlucky or I was lucky that I got one that did hit the markers.


Yes I'm quite unlucky with watches for years now.
I've had:
- a new Rado that change the date at 10pm instead 00. Well repaired under warranty
- an Eterna that stop working after 3 months. Send back3 times for repair without an effect till they didn't change the movement
- a Tudor with metal dust on the dial after 3 months. Send it back. Return bad regulated. And again dust after 3 other months
- again an Eterna (love it) with the same issue as the first one
- Seiko and MKII (same movement) that work quite well but after 2 years very irregularly.

So went to quartz.


----------



## adg31

*Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*



LioMon said:


> Lucky you, I would like the blue one and missed a pretty big sale (£116/$153, roughly 39% off) earlier this month...


I wasn't really looking for the blue one but saw it for £183 in the sales and it seemed rude not to buy it. I'm glad I did as it has a different look to the black one - and it was the last one in stock!
I'm sorry you missed out but sure you'll find one eventually 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Got my black one first thing this morning. The head is awesome but I'm less enamoured with the bracelet - I find the clasp a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Snaggletooth

sticky said:


> Got my black one first thing this morning. The head is awesome but I'm less enamoured with the bracelet - I find the clasp a bit cumbersome.
> 
> View attachment 14832001


Ditto.

My solution;


----------



## adg31

sticky said:


> Got my black one first thing this morning. The head is awesome but I'm less enamoured with the bracelet - I find the clasp a bit cumbersome.
> 
> View attachment 14832001


I found the bracelet took some adjusting to get right but worth it. 
If you can't get it to work for you the bracelets seem to sell for around £100 on eBay and then pick up a nice NATO style strap for it so you're quids in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude

Does anyone know how often these go on sale? I'd like to buy a new one if possible. I'm in the US.


----------



## Kronoss

I found mine on Ebay by an englisch reseller. Only available in GB.


----------



## mi6_

tndude said:


> Does anyone know how often these go on sale? I'd like to buy a new one if possible. I'm in the US.


Not often. There were some sales around Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Most difficult challenge is finding a UK dealer that will ship to North America.


----------



## kenls

mi6_ said:


> Not often. There were some sales around Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Most difficult challenge is finding a UK dealer that will ship to North America.


Not on sale (at the moment) but these guys will ship to North America. Watchshop


----------



## mi6_

kenls said:


> Not on sale (at the moment) but these guys will ship to North America. Watchshop


When you add it to the cart is says it only ships to UK and Europe. So they DO NOT ship to North America.


----------



## adg31

mi6_ said:


> When you add it to the cart is says it only ships to UK and Europe. So they DO NOT ship to North America.
> 
> View attachment 14998559


Have you tried John Lewis, I think they do ship internationally?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha

There’s one on the bay right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

mi6_ said:


> When you add it to the cart is says it only ships to UK and Europe. So they DO NOT ship to North America.


Apologies, I saw this on the site and made the assumption.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> For just a little more, around $450 on a good day, you can get a similar PMD56-2951/-2952 on ebay, shipped from Japan. I find the typography aesthetic a bit more balanced, and love it so much I bought both colors (one new, one used).


Curious to hear thoughts on comparing the BN vs the PMD.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ziptie

*Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*



Ziptie said:


> Curious to hear thoughts on comparing the BN vs the PMD.


PMD gets you perpetual calendar, radio control (Japan or use a simulator app), day of week, easy time zone adjustment, fantastic micro-adjust bracelet, and a more balanced face. You lose 100m wr, but I can't imagine that matters.


----------



## adg31

All three of my BN0118 run around +4 seconds per month so I'm not too fussed about atomic time with these!
That said, I'm loving my retro digital G Shock Full Metal 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I think I got the last one from DC Leake. Should get it on Thursday.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Tanjecterly said:


> I think I got the last one from DC Leake. Should get it on Thursday.


I got mine from there. Did you go for the strap or bracelet?


----------



## Tanjecterly

Snaggletooth said:


> I got mine from there. Did you go for the strap or bracelet?


Bracelet. The strap looks like it was OOS before I got there.

I may go the way you wear it; with an Erika's. I've been looking for a tough grab n' go and this may be the ticket.

Oh, do you or anyone know where to get the Citizen kevlar strap that I've seen on this and other Promaster versions? I may want to try it out.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Tanjecterly said:


> Bracelet. The strap looks like it was OOS before I got there.
> 
> I may go the way you wear it; with an Erika's. I've been looking for a tough grab n' go and this may be the ticket.
> 
> Oh, do you or anyone know where to get the Citizen kevlar strap that I've seen on this and other Promaster versions? I may want to try it out.


I may know a guy ;-)

I got mine on bracelet assuming it would wear the same as my BN0150 bracelet. It didn't. I'm interested to see how you find it. I wear it on Erika's, NATOs & perlon now - a great tough watch, I love the dial.

I have the Citizen kevlar strap in black. Tried it on, but it's not for me. It's sitting on my desk now, unused & unloved, waiting for its forever home where it will be loved, cherished and find purpose in life....


----------



## Tanjecterly

Favorably impressed with this.


----------



## Maddog1970

My trio of similar......PVD Royal Marine Commando......Blue dialed JDM Montbell colab......Regular Royal Marine Commando....love these things!


----------



## Ziptie

Maddog1970 said:


> My trio of similar......PVD Royal Marine Commando......Blue dialed JDM Montbell colab......Regular Royal Marine Commando....love these things!
> 
> View attachment 15134153


Great set!

Me: I don't understand these diver dudes, all 900 of those Seiko divers look the same!

Also me: Oh, totally, love the variety in your collection here!


----------



## Kronoss

Curious, your straps doesn’t have the eyelets. Are they the original ones?


----------



## Maddog1970

In short, no....

The PVD one came on the original strap, but, um, met an untimely end - not the greatest strap, and outlasted much by the spotless watch head.....and, Barton quick release.

The regular RMC came on the TI bracelet, which is in the box right now, as I am having a thing with Barton straps right now!



Kronoss said:


> Curious, your straps doesn't have the eyelets. Are they the original ones?


----------



## Munchie

On Zulu diver "Sailcloth" from Watch Gecko


----------



## Munchie

Double so heres another pic


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## adg31

sticky said:


> Got my black one first thing this morning. The head is awesome but I'm less enamoured with the bracelet - I find the clasp a bit cumbersome.
> 
> View attachment 14832001


Did you eventually get the bracelet to fit your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

*Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*

Does anyone have the Citizen bracelet for this watch that they don't use and would consider selling?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

*Re: Citizen BN0118-55e new "Ray Mears" pics and musings*



adg31 said:


> Does anyone have the Citizen bracelet for this watch that they don't use and would consider selling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. UK based too. Drop me a PM.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aneflan

Double


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## alinla

I just purchased one of the BN0118-04e. Very excited. I already know which strap I want to put it on. 
I can't believe how hard it was to find a vendor willing to ship to the US. I can understand if they didn't do any international shipping; but there were some that do international shipping that specifically exclude shipping to the US. That seems very odd. Unluckily I found one vendor and placed my order.
Now the waiting begins.


----------



## panoramic007

I recently bought this BN0118-04E which I really like. My only problem is the strap, don't get me wrong, it's great quality but I just can't live with the riveted pin holes, if they were colour matched to the fabric it would be 100% great. Has anyone got any strap ideas? I'm not a fan of Nato's or the like, I'm thinking leather or sailcloth. I've been looking around on-line but haven't found anything as yet.


----------



## Kronoss

I’m selling mine.
Can’t read it in night without glasses cause there’s to much lum and hands are painted not polished.
Quite unweared.


----------



## jringo8769

Great looking watch hope to add one in the near future 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Triku

panoramic007 said:


> View attachment 15469989
> 
> 
> I recently bought this BN0118-04E which I really like. My only problem is the strap, don't get me wrong, it's great quality but I just can't live with the riveted pin holes, if they were colour matched to the fabric it would be 100% great. Has anyone got any strap ideas? I'm not a fan of Nato's or the like, I'm thinking leather or sailcloth. I've been looking around on-line but haven't found anything as yet.


 Barton straps.









Canvas Quick Release Watch Straps | BARTON Watch Bands


Each canvas quick release watch strap is crafted from durable canvas and embroidered for style and strength. Accompanied by a brushed 316L stainless steel buckle, these canvas watch bands are designed to fit any traditional timepiece or smart watch with an 18mm, 20mm, 22mm or 24mm lug width.




www.bartonwatchbands.com


----------



## Triku

panoramic007 said:


> View attachment 15469989
> 
> 
> I recently bought this BN0118-04E which I really like. My only problem is the strap, don't get me wrong, it's great quality but I just can't live with the riveted pin holes, if they were colour matched to the fabric it would be 100% great. Has anyone got any strap ideas? I'm not a fan of Nato's or the like, I'm thinking leather or sailcloth. I've been looking around on-line but haven't found anything as yet.


Maybe Navy blue matches the blue dial.


----------



## panoramic007

Thanks, they look very good. My watch is actually the black dial, but there are plenty of options there


----------



## lookatwrist

After absolutely loving my Promaster Tough (BN0211) for the past year, the idea of a Tough made out of titanium really caught me. The BN0118 looked like a fascinating next watch, I think the monocoque case is incredibly comfortable, and I love titanium. The other versions with the Royal Marines or Bell Mont branding weren't to my taste, as I don't have any particular connection to either. Love a good bracelet, and seeing the unbranded 300M BN0118-55E I just knew it had to be mine.

Interesting that it's a UK only watch, I think it would be a killer if it were more available. I think the Ray Mears connection just doesn't resonate around the world. I ordered it from a UK seller last week as it was discounted, and it arrived a few days ago. Firstly I was a bit surprised at the size. I knew it was 40mm, but I was for some reason expecting it to be the same size as my BN0211. The 40mm turns out to be perfect though, it's so unobtrusive and the bracelet looks great.

I was skeptical about the complaints with the clasp, but I have to say I agree with them. The clasp is not only very uncomfortable, it's huge. From the side it's about the size of the watch itself! I think the clasp would be perfectly comfortable if the ratcheting extension isn't being used. I think the ratcheting adjustment is meant more for a wetsuit, like a dive extension. Wearing direct on skin, using the extension really makes it dig in, it's pretty bad. Really disappointing! I should have trusted you guys.

The real culprit is that there are no half links. The bracelet is either a bit too small or large on me, and the clasp doesn't have micro adjust. If it did I'd be fine. So I ordered an 18mm Citizen titanium clasp, a simpler double pusher one. It's slimmer and smaller so I expect it would be very comfortable. I appreciate the security of a double clasp but I've never had a real need for that walking around. Hope my clasp replacement completes this package. It's just a gorgeous watch.

If anyone is interested in getting rid of the Kevlar strap, let me know. You can buy it new but it's just out of my budget. Thanks!


----------



## mi6_

Can you post a link for the clasp you ordered please? It’s it from a Citizen Super Titanium watch (Duratect coated clasp)? I like the ratcheting extension, however I agree the watch needs half-links. I have the same issue with this clasp on BN0100 (Excalibur) and BN0150 (Prime) Diver bracelets.

I might pick one up for myself as well assuming it will fit.


----------



## yokied

Have you guys tried changing the position of the standard issue clasp closer to one side or the other of your wrist? Speaking from my experience with the Mont Bell, I've found the clasp works better when positioned closer to the inside of my wrist. There are a couple of tiny parts of the edge of the clasp that dig in slightly when banging on the desk, but jeez it's marginal.

The whole combo is the most comfortable bracelet combo that I have, except for those with spring-loaded expansion elements in the bracelet.

I wish they made these kinds of watches in a destro, as I like to wear them on the right and there's a little crown digging. But like I said above, jeez it's marginal.


----------



## lookatwrist

mi6_ said:


> Can you post a link for the clasp you ordered please? It's it from a Citizen Super Titanium watch (Duratect coated clasp)? I like the ratcheting extension, however I agree the watch needs half-links. I have the same issue with this clasp on BN0100 (Excalibur) and BN0150 (Prime) Diver bracelets.


I found a random one on eBay that was unused, seller only had one. Im not sure if it's super titanium, it hasn't arrived yet but I plan on showing pictures. It looks like it will visually match so that's all that matters to me, if it scratches more than the rest of the watch that's fine, it was cheap.



yokied said:


> Have you guys tried changing the position of the standard issue clasp closer to one side or the other of your wrist? Speaking from my experience with the Mont Bell, I've found the clasp works better when positioned closer to the inside of my wrist. There are a couple of tiny parts of the edge of the clasp that dig in slightly when banging on the desk, but jeez it's marginal.


Do you wear the watch with the clasp extended? I think it would be plenty comfortable in its compact size, as the milled scissor portion would make contact with a link as it folded. A similar steel bracelet on another citizen is fine. It's the extension that exposes the milled scissor portion letting it dig in. I've moved it around but there's no way to size it so it won't be a problem. If this had half links or micro adjust holes I could size this perfectly without needing to extend the clasp, and it would be comfortable. I think the extension is probably meant for wearing over a jacket or something. It would be fine there too.


----------



## yokied

lookatwrist said:


> Do you wear the watch with the clasp extended? ... I've moved it around but there's no way to size it so it won't be a problem. If this had half links or micro adjust holes I could size this perfectly without needing to extend the clasp, and it would be comfortable.


No I wear it fully contracted. Having it partially extended all the time would expand its profile underneath my wrist and annoy the hell out of me I think. I take your point that these could really do with half links. I'd rather have the ratcheting mechanism than micro adjust holes though.

The only other point I'd make is that I think these can be worn comfortably for long periods on the tight side of snug, particularly in the heat. The Ti and the monocoque case settles in quickly and becomes unnoticeable on the skin pretty quickly, leaving little to no indentations and/or irritation. But yeah, I am a bit lucky with the sizing of this at the moment.


----------



## Munchie

lookatwrist said:


> After absolutely loving my Promaster Tough (BN0211) for the past year, the idea of a Tough made out of titanium really caught me. The BN0118 looked like a fascinating next watch, I think the monocoque case is incredibly comfortable, and I love titanium. The other versions with the Royal Marines or Bell Mont branding weren't to my taste, as I don't have any particular connection to either. Love a good bracelet, and seeing the unbranded 300M BN0118-55E I just knew it had to be mine.
> 
> Interesting that it's a UK only watch, I think it would be a killer if it were more available. I think the Ray Mears connection just doesn't resonate around the world. I ordered it from a UK seller last week as it was discounted, and it arrived a few days ago. Firstly I was a bit surprised at the size. I knew it was 40mm, but I was for some reason expecting it to be the same size as my BN0211. The 40mm turns out to be perfect though, it's so unobtrusive and the bracelet looks great.
> 
> I was skeptical about the complaints with the clasp, butI have to say I agree with them. The clasp is not only very uncomfortable, it's huge. From the side it's about the size of the watch itself! I think the clasp would be perfectly comfortable if it weren't ratcheted out at all. I think the ratcheting adjustment is meant more for a wetsuit or something like a dive extension. Wearing direct on skin, using the extension really makes it dig in, it's pretty bad. Really disappointing! I should have trusted you guys.
> 
> The real culprit is that there are no half links. The bracelet is either a bit too small or large on me, and the clasp doesn't have micro adjust. If it did I'd be fine. So I ordered an 18mm Citizen titanium clasp, a simpler double pusher one. It's slimmer and smaller so I expect it would be very comfortable. I appreciate the security of a double clasp but I've never had a real need for that walking around. Hope my clasp replacement completes this package. It's just a gorgeous watch.
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting rid of the Kevlar strap, let me know. You can buy it new but it's just out of my budget. Thanks!


Nice write up and critique of the bracelet ?

For me the bracelet hasnt been _that bad_ - Certainly not unwearable as it seems to be for some - I wear mine loose so that helps.

However, as comfort is king in my book I have to admit that mine lives mostly on a strap these days



















Looking forward to pictures of the replacement clasp and hearing if its a worthwhile improvement of not


----------



## lookatwrist

As I wait for my alternate clasp to arrive, I went ahead and tried to modify mine. One can remove the ratchet clasp extension by popping out the two springbars. The mechanism has three tiny springs and three small pieces of metal that may go flying, and it won't be simple to reinstall. So only try this if you aren't using the clasp otherwise, it won't be trivial to reassemble.

Removing the extension shortens the clasp, and adding a link back on gets it closer to an appropriate length for my wrist. Take a look:









You can see the milled scissor section that lays against my wrist. It's nestled nicely in a corner here between two links, and it's comfortable. Compare this with someone else's earlier picture where this piece digs in to someone. Now, I still think this is only a temporary solution, because the missing extension looks pretty ugly. It's also still a bit too short. Now that my wrist is expanding after wearing it for a few minutes, it's about the same as it was before in terms of being too tight.

But I do think it illustrates how this clasp can be comfortable when the extension isn't in use.


----------



## yokied

Any of you guys ever had these Ti monocoque cases serviced, batteries and/or capacitors replaced etc? My uncle has a few of the older Ti monocoque cases and I think I’d like to at least get the WR checked and serviced if required. My Mont-Bell is only a few years old so it’s probably not necessary yet.


----------



## SeveHands

lookatwrist said:


> After absolutely loving my Promaster Tough (BN0211) for the past year, the idea of a Tough made out of titanium really caught me. The BN0118 looked like a fascinating next watch, I think the monocoque case is incredibly comfortable, and I love titanium. The other versions with the Royal Marines or Bell Mont branding weren't to my taste, as I don't have any particular connection to either. Love a good bracelet, and seeing the unbranded 300M BN0118-55E I just knew it had to be mine.
> 
> Interesting that it's a UK only watch, I think it would be a killer if it were more available. I think the Ray Mears connection just doesn't resonate around the world. I ordered it from a UK seller last week as it was discounted, and it arrived a few days ago. Firstly I was a bit surprised at the size. I knew it was 40mm, but I was for some reason expecting it to be the same size as my BN0211. The 40mm turns out to be perfect though, it's so unobtrusive and the bracelet looks great.
> 
> I was skeptical about the complaints with the clasp, but I have to say I agree with them. The clasp is not only very uncomfortable, it's huge. From the side it's about the size of the watch itself! I think the clasp would be perfectly comfortable if the ratcheting extension isn't being used. I think the ratcheting adjustment is meant more for a wetsuit, like a dive extension. Wearing direct on skin, using the extension really makes it dig in, it's pretty bad. Really disappointing! I should have trusted you guys.
> 
> The real culprit is that there are no half links. The bracelet is either a bit too small or large on me, and the clasp doesn't have micro adjust. If it did I'd be fine. So I ordered an 18mm Citizen titanium clasp, a simpler double pusher one. It's slimmer and smaller so I expect it would be very comfortable. I appreciate the security of a double clasp but I've never had a real need for that walking around. Hope my clasp replacement completes this package. It's just a gorgeous watch.
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting rid of the Kevlar strap, let me know. You can buy it new but it's just out of my budget. Thanks!


Hi, I'd be happy to sell you my blue Kevlar strap if you're still looking?


----------



## SeveHands

Hi all, does anyone have the bracelet for this that they’d like to sell? Preferably UK based. Loving the variety of straps on show, I’ve currently got mine on a Watch Steward strap but would really like the bracelet as an alternative.


----------



## lookatwrist

If you're in the UK you may have best luck in contacting Citizen directly.


----------



## SeveHands

lookatwrist said:


> If you're in the UK you may have best luck in contacting Citizen directly.


Sound advice, thank you.


----------



## mi6_

I ordered a bracelet directly from Citizen Canada for a Japanese Citizen model (BN0150-55E I think....the black dial Promaster Prime) a few years ago. It came from Hong Kong and took about 2 months. Being in the UK they’d hopefully have a bracelet in stock for the BN0118 as it’s a UK only model.


----------



## SeveHands

mi6_ said:


> I ordered a bracelet directly from Citizen Canada for a Japanese Citizen model (BN0150-55E I think....the black dial Promaster Prime) a few years ago. It came from Hong Kong and took about 2 months. Being in the UK they'd hopefully have a bracelet in stock for the BN0118 as it's a UK only model.


Thank you, I've emailed them so here's hoping. Strange that the blue dial version is only available with the Kevlar strap. It's undoubtedly well put together but not particularly comfortable. Straight off the watch and on to eBay! Unless anyone here wants it.. thanks again for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## SeveHands

I heard back from Citizen, they’re looking for £175 for the bracelet. Which is more than I’m prepared to spend considering the watch cost me £229. So, if anyone following this thread has one they’d like to sell, please give me a shout. Has anyone tried it on a satin Milanese mesh bracelet? I’m unsure how well the titanium case would match.. probably worth a punt at £28 from watch gecko.


----------

